

Brazilian undergraduate student looking for web programming opportunity - amdcaruso

Hi. My name is Amanda, I am a Brazilian student who is majoring in Computer Science. I know how to code using CSS, HTML and JavaScript. I am looking for a nice challenging project for me to learn more about web programming including other languages. I am currently on vacation so I have one month of entire dedication to this project. Hit me up if you have something for me.
======
oswalpalash
Hey Amanda, If you're interested in Open Source, there're some projects listed
over [http://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/projects/list/google/gsoc...](http://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/projects/list/google/gsoc2014) which are ongoing GSoC
projects. If you wish to contribute to anyone of them, you'll be welcome by
the community. Personally; I'm also working on a web programming project. You
can read more at
[http://brainfreez3.blogspot.com/](http://brainfreez3.blogspot.com/) Hope it
helps and you make the best of your vacation time :)

------
rathordeepak16
I am working on one project where i need help who can to UI design for that if
you are interest send me mail at rathordeepak16@gmail.com

------
eip
What's your email?

